# Grand Mesa Loop?



## southlogan (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd like to do a loop that includes Grand Mesa next weekend. I've mapped one out here:

GM Loop - A bike ride in Cedaredge, CO

Anyone know if Surface Creek Rd. is paved? How about Lakeshore Dr. and Baron Lake Dr.?

The reason I ask is that I'd rather do a loop than up-and-back. Any other suggestions? I don't mind going longer (70-80 miles) if you've got a route in mind.

Thanks!


----------



## Hikertrash (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm unsure about the first part of the ride but miles 14-21 on the mesa are unpaved and rather rough in the eastern side. Th rest of the ride down the hill is paved.


----------

